# OB peacock?



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought as OB peacock but shape almost looks like zebra-ish?

Do you think peacock or zebra?


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

OB Zebra


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not sure.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

I know these OB's are bred back and forth btw zebra and peacock, but this one is tough.

Based on body shape, I think zebra, but the fins almost look peacock?

Where is fogelhound when I need him?


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Fins are zebra too.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks like an orange morph of what used to be called a horse-faced Labidochromis


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like a Mbuna Zebra.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

noki said:


> Looks like a Mbuna Zebra.


For sure but then hybrids can look like either parent. I am not saying it is a hybrid just that these days there is no way of telling for sure. :-?


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

My vote is zebra-Lab cross


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

OB Mbuna of unknown heritage.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steffano2 said:


> OB Mbuna of unknown heritage.


 :thumb:


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

This is an OB zebra called a Metriaclima Estherae Orange Blotch Zebra in the hobby. It is still a hybrid, but it is bred to look this way. They are fairly common in my area at the local chain stores. You can buy them under this name from certain online breeders as well. They range from spotted like yours to heavily blotched. Each one has its own patterns. I have considered breeding them so I did a little research into it. But I decided I like the look of the OB Blueberry Zebra a little better. I think both of them are really cool though.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

RifterFish said:


> This is an OB zebra called a Metriaclima Estherae Orange Blotch Zebra in the hobby. It is still a hybrid, but it is bred to look this way. They are fairly common in my area at the local chain stores. You can buy them under this name from certain online breeders as well. They range from spotted like yours to heavily blotched. Each one has its own patterns. I have considered breeding them so I did a little research into it. But I decided I like the look of the OB Blueberry Zebra a little better. I think both of them are really cool though.


While it is hard to tell with OB Zebra, and many may be minor hybrids between Zebra types... there are natural OB Estherae in nature. You seem to be saying that all OB Estherae "Red Zebra OB" are hybrids.

Now the OB Zebras may be bred so all the babies end up OB, which isn't natural. OB Blueberry Zebra also has both OB and non-OB fish in nature.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

I think I may be misusing the term OB. I thought that stood for hybrid? But in this case, the orange blotch zebra is a hybrid of sorts. It is a cross between a red zebra and other color morphs. They occur in a small percentage in the wild, but are now bred specifically for the color. No where in my post did I say all OB Estherae are hybrids. We are talking specifically about the Metriaclima Estherae Orange Blotch Zebra. Also in my discussion, yes OB Blueberry Zebra are also hybrids. Both are a product of two seperate Estherae species spawning (Red Zebra and Blue Cobalt for example).


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

RifterFish said:


> I think I may be misusing the term OB. I thought that stood for hybrid? But in this case, the orange blotch zebra is a hybrid of sorts. It is a cross between a red zebra and other color morphs. They occur in a small percentage in the wild, but are now bred specifically for the color. No where in my post did I say all OB Estherae are hybrids. We are talking specifically about the Metriaclima Estherae Orange Blotch Zebra. Also in my discussion, yes OB Blueberry Zebra are also hybrids. Both are a product of two seperate Estherae species spawning (Red Zebra and Blue Cobalt for example).


OB is the colouration... blotched fish... The term OB doesn't mean hybrid at all.

There is nothing suggesting that this fish is a hybrid, though it could be. It is an OB zebra of unknown origins.

When they were first sold in the hobby, OB Blueberry Zebras were used to describe OB Metriaclima callainos... pure fish. Sure, that name has been abused since, but then OB Metriaclima callainos are a pure, non-hybrid fish.

Just like there are pure OB Metriaclima Orange Blotch estherae (zebras).


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, I did read that Orange Blotch has occured in the wild in a couple articles. But if they are two different species of metrialclima that bred, wouldn't that be considered a hybrid? Even if it occurs in its natural habitat? For instance the OB Blueberry is a cross between the callainos and red zebra.

Or perhaps are color morphs still considered pure? I think that area is a little confusing. So two color morphs of the same species that spawn can be pure, but named species such as the callainos and estherae spawned together would be a hybrid?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

RifterFish said:


> Yes, I did read that Orange Blotch has occured in the wild in a couple articles. But if they are two different species of metrialclima that bred, wouldn't that be considered a hybrid? Even if it occurs in its natural habitat? For instance the OB Blueberry is a cross between the callainos and red zebra.
> 
> Or perhaps are color morphs still considered pure? I think that area is a little confusing. So two color morphs of the same species that spawn can be pure, but named species such as the callainos and estherae spawned together would be a hybrid?


Two different colour morphs, that occur naturally at the same place, are the same fish, so when they breed, there is no hybrid.

With Metriaclima estherae that occur at Minos Reef, there are Blue males that make up some 99% plus of the population, plus Red Males and OB Males. With the females there are Red females and OB Females. These all occur naturally, within the population.

What was originally an OB Blueberry, is simply an OB Metriaclima callainos, not a mixing of estherae and callainos. I have some Wild OB female callainos right now. They are pure.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Prob is breeders and hobbiests do not always keep these mutiple morph species separate (it is all rather complicated after all). So when someone shows a OB Mbuna thats about all we can say. OB Mbuna. May be a cross of different species, may not be and its real hard to say even if we could know its pure wheater it is an OB zebra or OB callainos or OB estherae.

I hope this does not come over as rude but the white ones with just a few dark spots are the least sort after.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Prob is breeders and hobbiests do not always keep these mutiple morph species separate (it is all rather complicated after all). So when someone shows a OB Mbuna thats about all we can say. OB Mbuna. May be a cross of different species, may not be and its real hard to say even if we could know its pure wheater it is an OB zebra or OB callainos or OB estherae.


This is very true... if you buy something from anywhere, and are uncertain of it's background, you'll never know.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

This guy was purchased as an OB Blueberry Zebra. So this is not a Blue Cobalt and Red Zebra spawn? This is the Blueberry I have been referring to. I think the name may have become something different over time. I have pure Callainos aka Blue Cobalts that are bred in a species only tank. So would this guy be considered a morph rather than a hybrid? I was told a while back that Orange Blotch zebras were hybrids so I stayed away from them. But when I saw the blueberry I decided to make an acception because they just look cool. I may now reconsider the Orange Blotches. It has always been a fear of offering hybrids because many people seem to think so low of them.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

RifterFish said:


> This guy was purchased as an OB Blueberry Zebra. So this is not a Blue Cobalt and Red Zebra spawn? This is the Blueberry I have been referring to. I think the name may have become something different over time. I have pure Callainos aka Blue Cobalts that are bred in a species only tank. So would this guy be considered a morph rather than a hybrid? I was told a while back that Orange Blotch zebras were hybrids so I stayed away from them. But when I saw the blueberry I decided to make an acception because they just look cool. I may now reconsider the Orange Blotches. It has always been a fear of offering hybrids because many people seem to think so low of them.


Imposible to tell without a full provenance.
Yes these do exist as wild type fish. Just how many in the hobby are pure is though only guess work.

If you want pure OB of any sort you pretty much have to go WC or F1 or know the breeder real well.

Or avoid them all.

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The fish pictured does not look like the original Blueberry callainos.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> RifterFish said:
> 
> 
> > I think I may be misusing the term OB. I thought that stood for hybrid? But in this case, the orange blotch zebra is a hybrid of sorts. It is a cross between a red zebra and other color morphs. They occur in a small percentage in the wild, but are now bred specifically for the color. No where in my post did I say all OB Estherae are hybrids. We are talking specifically about the Metriaclima Estherae Orange Blotch Zebra. Also in my discussion, yes OB Blueberry Zebra are also hybrids. Both are a product of two seperate Estherae species spawning (Red Zebra and Blue Cobalt for example).
> ...


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> The fish pictured does not look like the original Blueberry callainos.


+1, When I couldn't get the correct females for my OB callainois I never went forward w/ breeding them even though I knew there were "other" OB type females out there I could have used. My stock did come from a well respected cichlid breeder and he was burned too, since he brought in a whole "box" of WC fish and a bunch of us shared in the pricing. I don't recall anyone getting a female in the whole box. All stunning males!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

My understanding is the only place Metriclima callainos is OB in both male and female at a reasonable frequency is Makonde.
And those are hardly what folk are looking for being rather dull fish esp the females.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the ID. I doubt he's a good choice for my all male peacock and hap tank. I will probably be removing him.

Great info on the OB zebra morphs, does the same go for OB peacocks? Are they found in the wild?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

shame you dont live closer. I cant find an OB Blueberry Zebra anywhere. I tried ordering and ended up with blueberry peacocks.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

theboothsociety said:


> Thanks for the ID. I doubt he's a good choice for my all male peacock and hap tank. I will probably be removing him.
> 
> Great info on the OB zebra morphs, does the same go for OB peacocks? Are they found in the wild?


There are no OB Peacocks in the wild. Thats how we know that all OB Aulonocara in the hobby are hybrids.
We do not know for sure what was used to breed OB gene into peacocks but it was many think one of these Mbuna.

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> We do not know for sure what was used to breed OB gene into peacocks but it was many think one of these Mbuna.
> 
> All the best James


It seems probable that it was either mbuna, or one of the OB Victorian Haplchromines that were used for these peacocks... which, who knows...


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

RifterFish said:


> This guy was purchased as an OB Blueberry Zebra. So this is not a Blue Cobalt and Red Zebra spawn? This is the Blueberry I have been referring to. I think the name may have become something different over time. I have pure Callainos aka Blue Cobalts that are bred in a species only tank. So would this guy be considered a morph rather than a hybrid? I was told a while back that Orange Blotch zebras were hybrids so I stayed away from them. But when I saw the blueberry I decided to make an acception because they just look cool. I may now reconsider the Orange Blotches. It has always been a fear of offering hybrids because many people seem to think so low of them.


*Rifter*

Here is are some excellent photos of M. callainos in the OB/Bluberry pattern for your viewing. There are three pages to view, it's an excellent website.

http://www.malawicichlides.fr/maylandia ... -t258.html


----------



## smith10210 (Jan 19, 2012)

Not to hijack thread i saw two tanks of the OB Zebra's yesterday at my LFS and they had 2 males one more on the yellow side and one darker orange both look awesome and some females which looked like milk cows orange and black. I thought if i got one of the males it would cause havoc in my tank i have peacocks, electric yellows and acei its a peaceful tank. How's the aggression on the OB zebra's?
Female looked like this.
http://tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Afr ... lotch1.jpg

Males looked like this but had some black.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod ... pcatid=843


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

smith10210 said:


> Not to hijack thread i saw two tanks of the OB Zebra's yesterday at my LFS and they had 2 males one more on the yellow side and one darker orange both look awesome and some females which looked like milk cows orange and black. I thought if i got one of the males it would cause havoc in my tank i have peacocks, electric yellows and acei its a peaceful tank. How's the aggression on the OB zebra's?
> Female looked like this.
> http://tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Afr ... lotch1.jpg
> 
> ...


Man made hybrids are often very unpredictable. Some can be very aggressive and some no more so than other zebra's.


----------

